# I'm super shy around family members...



## Dylan28 (Oct 1, 2013)

For some strange reason I can never talk to my family relatives without feeling extreme pressure and nervousness. Today I went to see my granddad in the hospital because he is ill, I went with my mum and dad, and my cousin and grandma was there also. Because I'm so incredibly shy I never say a word at all to them I just sit there and listen and smile occasionally at what they say. 

Overtime it gets to a point where they start expecting me to talk, and that's the worse part because my nan always says this sentence "Cat got your tongue"....then I'm litterally forced to say somthing.... I find it extremely hard to say somthing because it happens to sudden and I'm put under pressure and then everyone's looking at me... what ussually happens is my mum ends up saying somthing like "Oh hes abit shy" thats the part that makes me super depressed because I feel like all my life I have let other people speak for me  and never really answered stuff by my self.

I do talk, but only when I'm asked a question or im forced to speak. usually when I do talk I go red in the cheeks as if my face is going to explode, then I get really fidgety and try avoid eye contact. Its really awkward when they are talking to me and I'm there looking like an idiot..

Ive had to cope with this shyness for all my life now and it's super frustrating because I feel like i'm never going to bond with my family as I never talk to them about anything. and im 16 almost 17 years old. All I want is to be more confident and more talkative but I just can't seem to find this boost of confidence...


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 14, 2012)

Same here. And I feel awful because they're always nice with me,people from my father's family are big jokers,but I never get to feel comfortable around them. I know what you mean about when people expect you to talk,either my parents make a "you talk to much" comment as a joke,but it make me more anxious.

And then people start trying to talk to you,asking how's college going,etc and you end up giving quick answers because you don't feel comfortable talking. I also avoid eye contact and feel all heated up,and I get this awful feeling people are noticing how awkward I'm feeling.


----------



## JennaReiko (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the same thing, I don't like to speak with my family because their all loud and over the top and the tend to talk over each Other and cut each other off, my mothers the worst. Someone will always say to me "you're so quiet." But it's very nerve wrecking for me too

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## playswithtoasters (Jan 25, 2013)

I was smiling while reading your post because the same thing happens to me. Im almost 20 and I still have those problems, though I've kind of been growing out of it. I talked to my aunt over the phone a few months ago and she told my mom that im becoming more social, which made me feel good but the conversation was probably less then 5 minutes so its not saying much. But don't worry, its ok to be shy around family members. If they know you're shy then they might joke around with you trying to make you feel more comfortable, but I know from experience that it only makes you feel more awkward and embarrassed :/


----------



## cfav66 (Jan 7, 2014)

i'm 22...i have the same issue...haven't been able to get over it...Its gotten even worse for me. I just feel like...i wish i could live in an island somewhere...with the people i'm comfortable with...just them..no on else...that would be the life.


----------



## summersuxx (Dec 8, 2013)

I definitely feel you on this. It sucks because you feel like you'll never be able to bond with them on an emotional level. For me I think it's because there isn't anyone on my mom's side close in age to me (which is weird because that side of the family is huge) so everyone is either too old or too young to relate to. Plus most of my dad's side of the family is either dead or cut off contact with us. So that sucks. Good luck to you OP, I don't know when that gets better...


----------



## EnigmaticKid (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't talk with my family much because I hate them.


----------

